# FR: Il est évident que + indicative



## I-Robin-I

Est-ce que cette phrase prend le subjonctif? (D'habitude)

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Overton

Non, par exemple dans "il est évident que tu dois", "il est évident qu'il est indispensable de..." c'est du présent. Mais "il est évident qu'il faudrait savoir quelle est la règle grammaticale sur ce point"!!!


----------



## tilt

Non, *jamais* !
-> Il est évident que *c'est* à l'indicatif.


----------



## tilt

Overton said:
			
		

> Non, par exemple dans "il est évident que tu dois", "il est évident qu'il est indispensable de..." c'est du présent. Mais "il est évident qu'il faudrait savoir quelle est la règle grammaticale sur ce point"!!!



"_Il est évident qu'il faut savoir quelle est la règle grammaticale sur ce point_" also works (with a subtle difference of meaning).
And _faudrait_ is not subjunctive but conditional anyway.


----------



## Overton

ooopppss... so I really am too tired to work... ;-D


----------



## I-Robin-I

Donc: 
 
Il est évident que, dans le premier vers du poème, Baudelaire veut


----------



## tilt

oui, tout à fait
yes, indeed


----------



## Rach3l

est cette phrase suivie par l'indicatif ou le subjonctif? merci!


----------



## GGDPower

Cela dépend du contexte (réel/irréel) : 

- Il est évident que c'est une fille.
- Il serait évident qu'elle soit une fille.

"Il est évident", au présent, est lié à une situation réelle, donc indicatif.

Paul


----------



## FCS

Hello,

Use the indicative or the conditional because you're expressing certitude rather than doubt or obligation.

Il est évident que vous êtes ...
Il est évident que vous seriez ...
Il est possible que vous soyez ...


----------



## OriginalCookieMonster

Is il est evident que followed by the subjunctive?

I want to say "il est evident que le parti socialiste soutient la loi."

Thanks.


----------



## marget

OriginalCookieMonster said:


> Is il est evident que followed by the subjunctive?
> 
> I want to say "il est evident que le parti socialiste soutient la loi."
> 
> Thanks.


Il est évident takes the indicative.


----------



## hiwelcome

Il est évident qu'il viendra....futur
Il est évident qu'il soutient...présent
dans tous les cas: conjugaison à l'indicatif


----------



## geostan

hiwelcome said:


> Il est évident qu'il viendra....futur
> Il est évident qu'il soutient...présent
> dans tous les cas: conjugaison à l'indicatif



Et Il n'est pas évident que
Est-il évident que...?


----------



## itka

Comme tous les verbes ou expressions qui expriment une certitude, à la forme affirmative, seul l'indicatif est correct. 

A la forme interrogative, je choisirais aussi l'indicatif (mais finalement, je crois qu'on se pose rarement la question de savoir si quelque chose est évident ou pas... et pour cause !).

A la forme négative, comme toujours, les deux modes sont acceptables, selon le degré de certitude qu'on énonce :
_"Il n'est pas évident qu'il pourra gagner les élections".
"Il n'est pas évident qu'il puisse gagner les élections"._
Personnellement, je me rends compte que je ne l'emploie guère qu'avec le subjonctif.


----------



## InFrance

Salut!

I know i should know these by heart, but is 'il est évident que' one of those phrases that automatically requires the subjunctive or does it simply require the indicative?

I'm thinking it's the latter because 'évident' implies certainty but i just want to check!

Merci!!!

xxx


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, tu as raison.

Par contre, avec une négation (Il n'est pas évident que...) on utiliserait le subjonctif.


----------



## InFrance

is that because saying 'it's not evident' implies that there is a chance that at some point in the future it could be?

I don't think i quite understand! 

xxx


----------



## Grop

As you said in your first post, _Il est évident..._ expresses certainty. If you negate it (_Il n'est pas évident que ce soit simple_) you express doubt.


----------



## newg

Je trouve la formulation _"il n'est pas évident"_ un peu lourde et placerai la négation dans la deuxième partie de la phrase qui, somme toute, ne change rien au sens.

_Il est évident que ce n'est pas simple._


----------



## Grop

Pour moi, ces deux phrases ont un sens très différent.


----------

